# Ivomec 1% for Heart Worms



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just gave my pups their interceptor for the month when my mom called about her dog Ruby who has had the mange issues. Anyway since Ruby is on Ivomec 1% for the mange the vet told my mom to stop HW treatment with her Interceptor since it is the same thing anyway and it would be overkill. She told my mom she could give Ruby a full cc a month after her treatment for the mange as HW prevention since Ruby is 100 lbs. Basically .1 of a cc per 10 lbs. of dog. I thought this was strange and looked it up on line....apparently even though this stuff is for swine and cattle lots of people do this with their pups.

Then I did a search on here and see some of you do this. My question is is this safe? The Ivomec 1% is super cheap compared to the Interceptor I pay for, but then again if this was a good idea I wonder why everyone is not doing this. Anyone else willing to share some insight here?


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Only insight I have on Ivomec was using it on cattle. I think they eventually developed a resistance to it. It's been many years though since raising cattle though so my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ivermectin is the active ingredient in all HW preventatives though so does this mean our dogs can be resistant to them as well?


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not sure. It's a good question though.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab has been on interceptor since he was a wee guy every month and is always HW- at our yearly visit. It just seems weird my mom's vet would recommend this though when looking at the ingredients they read the same?


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

After scanning some of the ivomec resistance information for cattle, I see they've moved to Ivomec Plus as a general rule which claims to have less problems than what we were using 15 years ago as a pour-on for our beef herd. Mind you, this is really fast scanning as I can barely remember much on beef operation since I chose to forget most of it. We diluted it with water and sprayed it on in the summer to keep flies and parasites down.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I ordered some to give it a try. I still have another three months of interceptor for my dogs and they will be tested again for HW in 3 months when their yearly appointment is anyway. It cost me $50 for 50ml's of Ivomec 1%, 1 cc syringes, and shipping which sure beats the over $200 I spend in one year to treat both of them not to mention the fact my vet charges me $50 per dog to test for HW each year before dispensing the meds. I'll still have them tested yearly but this Ivomec 1% may be my way to go


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Let me know how that works out for you. They probably carry the 1% at the feed store and I love getting supplies where we have an account. lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

They do carry it at Tractor supply stores, Amazon, and other online pet stores. I won't begin using it until January when the Interceptor runs out. I'm sure this will displease my vet, but she doesn't like grain free foods either,lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use Ivomec 1%(NOT plus) injectable from tractor supply. It ran about $35.
You do _not _inject it but give orally once a month in the dose posted above .1cc for 10#.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I know not to inject it and I didn't order the plus either I figured I didn't need all that extra protection from things they don't even encounter. I'll be giving .9 of a cc to each dog once monthly since their both 90 lbs. I don't have a local tractor supply so I had to pay $43 but that still beats the 100's spent a year on interceptor. I can't believe I didn't figure this out sooner and I'm glad someone else on here uses this as well.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use 1% ivermectin solution as well for heartworm. I prefer it as its cheaper, and does not have additional wormers found in heartgard plus. 

For its comparison to Interceptor, Interceptor also works against intestinal worms including whip worms. So you have to determine which you prefer to use. 

Do NOT ever use Ivomec plus, the plus is because it has an additional wormer for liver flukes in livestock and is NOT safe for dogs. Only use the 1% ivermectin solution. It tastes quite bad, so after giving it to the dog follow up with something really yummy. I typically put the liquid on something absorbent such as bread and then give hot dog pieces after.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I drizzle it into the green tripe so the dogs cant taste it!
Zoeys mom, I figured you knew not to inject but for others reading the thread, because it is labeled injectable, it should be pointed out that we give it to dogs orally.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I had to dose my mom's dog while in Florida and yes she hated it,lol I figure some yummy treats afterwards should do the trick


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Could I then safely inject into a hot dog chunk?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I tried that and it won't absorb. It just ran out.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm well then it might be straight liquid and then hot dog to follow


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So you would buy the "1% injection" formula, but give it orally instead? I've dealt with giving many dogs ivermectin orally at the shelter for mange, but never thought of this. I just found the "Injection" on amazon. Safe to order?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes that is the one to give ORALLY. You can get it at Tractor Supply though they carry the Merial label in my location


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I know when I was a vet tech we prescribed it for mange and now my mom is using for HW prevention. I never put two and two together before she called me today I'll test annually for HW to make sure it's working, but I don't see why it wouldn't be safe if heartguard is safe but is dosed for dogs 50-100 lbs.....never seemed very accurate to me,lol This seems like a more accurate dose just make sure to order the 1cc syringe and get a good weight on your dog before using.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea, thats another reason why I prefer it. The dosage is much more accurate to your dog! Rather than a large range.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone have any good links so I can read up on it some more, please?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Ivomec for Dogs

Most sites if you google the topic take you to other forums. Ivomec's active ingredient is Ivermectrin which is what heartguard is, and Ivomec 1% is what vet's prescribe dog's with mange. The FDA has not cleared Ivomec 1% as safe in dogs though especially collies even though vet's have used it for mange for over 35 years. When dosed correctly it doesn't seem like it's any different than using heartguard and is much much cheaper giving a more accurate amount of the needed drug. There is a DNA test you can do to test for sensitivity that will run you about $50-$60 at your vets.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info and link. Will definitely talk to the vet about this as a possibility.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I had an old country vet who gave me that for my dogs, to help me save money. After he died, I had to find a new vet, and both of the other vets in town scolded me for using that, saying it is for cows, not dogs! Made me feel stupid...but I know they just want to sell the expensive stuff. Which I am now buying!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your vet will decapitate you,lol just a warning. Mine flipped her lid when I asked this question today I really could envision her veins throbbing while speaking to me. However, she couldn't explain why she prescribes it for mange safely, or why she also tells clients to discontinue heartguard while using the Ivomec. She also didn't deny it was effective in HW prevention but cautioned I could overdose them.....I have an 8 year degree in health care I can fill a syringe, and so can any idiot with one functioning hand She does want me to have the GSD tested for some mutation in herding dogs that can cause adverse reactions such as blindness, disorientation, stumbling, and potential death though extremely rare. She does require all herding breeds to be tested before being treated for mange so I agreed to do that as well as a yearly test for HW. So in the end she agreed it's something I can try and even said yes it is more accurate than heartguard dosage wise as long as you measure correctly.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

She's a good "country vet" as patti described hers. I think there's a chance she might not decapitate me, but again she has a major temper if someone won't warm their calf up in the bathtub...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I seriously need to move then- my vet swears grain free food is bad and says I am reducing my dogs lifespan without knowing it,lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Yes that is the one to give ORALLY. You can get it at Tractor Supply though they carry the Merial label in my location


Awesome, same price? haha


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Zoeys mom said:


> Your vet will decapitate you,lol just a warning. Mine flipped her lid when I asked this question today I really could envision her veins throbbing while speaking to me. However, she couldn't explain why she prescribes it for mange safely, or why she also tells clients to discontinue heartguard while using the Ivomec. She also didn't deny it was effective in HW prevention but cautioned I could overdose them.....I have an 8 year degree in health care I can fill a syringe, and so can any idiot with one functioning hand She does want me to have the GSD tested for some mutation in herding dogs that can cause adverse reactions such as blindness, disorientation, stumbling, and potential death though extremely rare. She does require all herding breeds to be tested before being treated for mange so I agreed to do that as well as a yearly test for HW. So in the end she agreed it's something I can try and even said yes it is more accurate than heartguard dosage wise as long as you measure correctly.


This is the MDR1 mutation. Very important. I did the test for my foster before he started his HW treatment - he was clear. 

Drugs reported to cause problems in dogs that carry the MDR1 mutation. Information from the VCPL at Washington State University.

Breeds of dogs affected with the mutant MDR1 gene. Information from the VCPL at Washington State University.

VCPL at Washington State University.

That last one is a tough one to look at.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love my vet. He knows I use Ivomec and thinks its great. He also high fived me for the supplements I use for my dogs autoimmune dry eye, and we don't use any Rx meds for her dry eye anymore. They also offer holistic treatments at the clinic such as accupuncture and chiro.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

So of course I read the last one first We will be doing the test for the gene to avoid complications down the road...better safe than sorry. However, heartguard carries this same side effect and vets prescribe it all day long without doing the necessary testing. I'm kinda glad my vet recommended the test first though


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nions-experiences-w-ivomec-hw-prevention.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/132743-diy-vaccine.html


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks so much Natalie I like seeing I am not the only cheapo on here,lol I've been DIY vaccining for years I give a 5 way shot every 3 years as a booster though I have to take them for rabies as it's the law here in Maryland. They go every three years and get a rabies at our local humane society which is free as long as you pay for the registration Always a loophole to get money of course

Zoe will go in for the DNA panel to test for the gene mutation though the first three months of her life she was on heartguard singles which has ivermectin in it so I'm starting to wonder why my vet really wants me to do this. I could understand if all we ever used was interceptor, but she has been exposed to ivermectin via heartguard. I'll probably do it anyway to be extra safe. My vet also hates me self vaccinating the dogs....go figure


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a little confused about one thing.

Given that the ingredients are the same (Ivermection) in both HW tabs and Ivomec, if your dog is already receiving HW tabs and has never had a reaction then can it be surmised that the dog doesn't have Ivermection sensitivity? Why would the liquid vs the tablet be any different?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is an old thread that got linked in a newer thread
The issue is the dose with liquid ivomec that people often give is MUCH higher than the dose in the pills. I believe the only cases of ivermectin sensitivity were in farm collies dosed this way.

Per the label MDR1 dogs show senstivity at about 16 times the preventive dose. The measure many use with ivomec is about 20 times the preventive dose. Toxicity studies with beagles showed no impact at 400 times the preventive dose.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> This is an old thread that got linked in a newer thread
> The issue is the dose with liquid ivomec that people often give is MUCH higher than the dose in the pills. I believe the only cases of ivermectin sensitivity were in farm collies dosed this way.
> 
> Per the label MDR1 dogs show senstivity at about 16 times the preventive dose. The measure many use with ivomec is about 20 times the preventive dose. Toxicity studies with beagles showed no impact at 400 times the preventive dose.


According to my calculation, the proper dosage for a German Shepherd size dog would be half a drop, straight out of the bottle.

1 ml of Ivomec contains 10,000 mcg of ivermectin, and Hans only needs 182.
That is half a drop!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I mentioned "about 20 times" here but the typical dose is about 40 times the necessary dose. There are different strenghts of ivomec on the market but the most common is the 1%

Definitely Ivomec plus is a BIG no no! Seriously if I could just get heartguard without the flea meds (vet believes in flea stuff) I would do that instead. It is not that expensive, now that I only have one dog.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I give ivermectin to my horses but have always been warned not to let dogs get ahold of it especially Border Collies! Im careful about letting the dogs in the stall after worming them also. So I would research it very closely before giving them it.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

MiraC said:


> I give ivermectin to my horses but have always been warned not to let dogs get ahold of it especially Border Collies! Im careful about letting the dogs in the stall after worming them also. So I would research it very closely before giving them it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Plenty of border collies can have it, mine included. Many don't have the mdr1 mutation causing issue.


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

THRILLED to have found this thread -- been researching this for months. I have found some information and have made some conclusions. I'd LOVE feedback without judgement. Years ago in my 20's I ran to the vet every time my pets flatulated inconsistently. In my 40's, I manage MOST equine, canine and feline issues on my own. Heartworm preventative has been my newest conquest. 

I have not begun (YET) dosing my dogs yet using equine de-wormer. I've been researching, reading blogs, etc... and am gearing up to do it now that school is out and I can monitor them 24/7 for days after admin. 

*Here's what I've found so far:*

* Dogs can be treated with Ivermectin as it is the main ingredient in Heartgard. 

* HWD is ALSO treated with ivermectin in either a FAST KILL method similar to chemo day stay at hospital (# of visits depend on practice/protocol, etc) because dose is higher or SLOW KILL method which is... wait for it... similar to or same as the preventative dose in heartgard. 

* Difference between Heartgard and Heartgard Plus is the addition of Pyrantel to address hooks and rounds. 

* Fenbendazol is also used for dogs similarly to horses who get a "panacur power pack"... dogs can get a 3-day dose for rounds, hooks and whips if suspected. 

* Praziquantel is also given to dogs as well as horses for tapeworms. 

* I reviewed the MDR1 info and breed list and realize that GSD's are on it. That IS very scary. I also read some blogs of dogs who actually had the temporary blindness and wobbling symptoms and in the majority of those cases, these people DOUBLED the dose of ivermectin recommonded. (!!!  !!!) per peer advisement. 


*OK: Here's what I'm thinking:*

** I am absolutely sure that ANY vet would vehemently warn against this for two reasons: 
1. THE MORE NOBLE: The laymen runs the risk of misdosing and COULD really hurt or kill their animal (s). 
2. CAPITALISM: They stand to lose a BOATLOAD of money if this information gets out to the gen pop and more resources become available to people. Think about it. Annual exams, yearly heartworm tests REQUIRED to by some practices to get your year's supply of HWM, heartworm preventatives that are GORGED in cost to the consumer (pun intended) vs. the OTC rate for equine de-wormers. It would be long and arduous, IF AT ALL POSSIBLE, for any legislature to get passed requiring veterinary approval to purchase equine de-wormer. So they'd be screwed, as more and more people create resources for dog owners for self management, $$$$$$ in veterinary services will be lost. If I was a vet, I'd try to scare the heck out of my clients too! That would be one less trip to Europe for ME!!! :wild:

* Dose slightly below calculated doseage. 

* Be ABSOLUTELY SURE of your dogs' weight. 

* I am feeling that rotational de-worming might be smart for dogs too. 

* Make sure the method of calculation is ROCK SOLID aka, GET A SCALE. It will pay for itself in the first quarter. 
*

*What are your thoughts? *


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

More recent thread with lots of good info:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/292138-anyone-use-ivomec-their-gsd.html

My initial thought is that while in general it's important to dose accurately, this particular drug has a HUGE range. As long as the dog is not MDR-1 problematic or have any other reactions to the drug, you don't need to know your dog's weight to the tenth of a pound. I actually dose my dogs 8x what is in a Heartgard tablet and I know people that give their dogs 2-3x more than I do. If you are real nervous about the dosing or your dog's reaction, maybe just don't do it at all and stick to the commercially available tablets?


----------

